# Slaters Plastikard Wheelsets



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've recently been corresponding with Slaters about their range of wheels and what could be adapted to Fn3 (1:20.3)
https://slatersplastikard.com/wheels.php

As an introduction, you should know that the UK uses the european 1:22.5 scale for standard gauge, which is known as gauge-3, at 64.75mm. It's quite close to our F scale 1:20.3, and they make a range of gauge-3 wheelsets with 64.75" axles.

In searching for some 48" wheels for an EBT project, we noted they sell a gauge-3 "4' 6" 13 Spoke Driving Wheel (L&Y 500; LNWR Chopper)". I ordered a set [wheels, axles, crankpins,] and asked for a gauge-1 axle at 45mm instead of gauge-3. I also asked for samples of the wheel inserts, which are brass hubs with squared insides making quartering easy.

Here's what turned up: _(Note - the pictures are fullsize, but this site will shrink them unless you click the yellow bar at the top of the pic.)_











The wheels are a tight fit on the axles, but the countersunk screw will force them on square. Here's a wheel with the crankpin loosely screwed in the front. They provide the threaded pin with a brass sleeve.











Here's the wheel with the crankpin mounted.











For those 3D-printing your own wheels, here's a closeup of the axle and wheel inserts:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

For those interested, the dimensions are as follows:
[note +/- 0.005" ! I'm not that good with a micrometer.]
back-to-back: 1.578"
crank throw: 0.45"
diameter over tread: 2.38" (which is 48.314" in Fn3)
width: 0.275"
flange: 0.090"


The wheel inserts are interestingly complex, and might give "peter-m" some fun working out how to print a wheel to fit them. They consist of a brass hub with two outer surfaces. 
- The back half is a 10-faced hub at 0.452" outside (between points) and 0.432" inside (between flats.) 
- The front is a ring at 0.419" diameter with a groove behind and in front at 0.371".
The back stops the wheel turning on the hub. The ring and grooves support sideways loads. Nice piece of engineering for a molded or die-cast nylon wheel.

The tires/tyres are stainless steel, which makes the wheels quite expensive - about $60/set. However, we are talking to Slaters about making some tires exactly 48" in Fn3 using mild steel and they should be a more reasonable price.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

interesting.
do they have gears too?
how much comes one complete axle?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

kormsen said:


> interesting.
> do they have gears too?
> how much comes one complete axle?


They have lots of motor and gear sets - take a look around their website. 
That complete axle cost me $70, incl $12 shipping and $2.50 for the extra wheel inserts. Basic wheelset shown above is 38.34 GBP or $58.50 this week. I'm told they would be less expensive with mild steel tires, but that's a special order.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thank you


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking wheelsets, but at that price they ought to be... When Ur thinking about doing 
a 4 axle loco, that'd make the wheel/axle cost pretty "dear", an I doubt that making the tires 
out of mild steel would reduce the cost all that much... I know that when I built my Northern 
a few years back now, I needed 69" boxpok drivers for it... The ticket there was USAs 
bigboy wheelsets, just what I needed, had to buy a full set, 8 axles worth, which I paid $160
for at the time... Used 4 axles worth & sold the other 4... Makes these look rather expensive..
Paul R...


----------

